

Ask HN: Review my web app, a cli script repository - sil3ntmac

I heavily modified Wordpress to create a community-based cli script repository, where users can sign up and submit their own whacky scripts:<p>http://scriptables.com<p>I chose WP mostly because I really like the new 2.7 dashboard, and wanted to see how hacked-up I could make it and still have it be functional.<p>Let me know any critiques you guys may have: it was a learning process at the very least... I descended deep into WP's innards, farther than no one man should ever have to go.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
How is this related to commandlinefu?

<http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=469656>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=467692>

~~~
sil3ntmac
It's pretty different; commandlinefu looks like shell scripting only, while
mine is more geared towards python, php, c, etc

------
karim
I think the design could be better. Right now, it looks like one of those
typosquatting website.

------
pclark
disable this: A password will be e-mailed to you.

make the domain not look like a typosquatting site. Eg, graphics.

add ruby syntax ;)

